# No Roll Scarf on LK-150



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

I am so tickled! I finally made something on my LK-150. 
It is a pattern from Ravelry called "Machine Knit One Row Scarf" by Brenda Bell. She adapted Turvid's One Row Scarf for machine knitting. I used Baby Bee, Sweet Delight, DK acrylic/polyamide yarn, from Hobby Lobby.
It has not been blocked and really does not roll. I only made it 60" long because it never gets cold enough to really need a scarf, so it will just be draped around my neck. I will put some fringe on the ends.
You don't know how much all your posts and tips helped this newbie.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/machine-knit-one-row-scarf


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I used 40 needles instead of the 28 called for in the pattern.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Lovely, good work!


----------



## Lidia (Nov 13, 2011)

What tension did you use on the LK150?


----------



## .ginny (Apr 25, 2011)

Really pretty. Love how flat it lies. When you have success, it is really encouraging to continue on to make others.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Lovely scarf! Great job.


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

Lidia said:


> What tension did you use on the LK150?


Lidia, I had the tension set at 6 and only used the cast on comb for weight. I tried it with more weight and it did not look as good.


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

susanjoy said:


> Lovely, good work!


Thank you


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

.ginny said:


> Really pretty. Love how flat it lies. When you have success, it is really encouraging to continue on to make others.


Thank you  I am so proud of how flat it is. You are right, I can't wait to play even more.


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Very nice! Thanks for providing the link. You used my favorite machine and I like 'putsy' projects.


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

nannie343 said:


> Lovely scarf! Great job.


Thank you  I am so proud.


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

janeknits2 said:


> Very nice! Thanks for providing the link. You used my favorite machine and I like 'putsy' projects.


Thanks, and you are welcome. I am falling in love with this little plastic sweetie.


----------



## iamkrista (Apr 2, 2015)

Great work!! You SHOULD be proud! I really love my LK150 too!!


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

iamkrista said:


> Great work!! You SHOULD be proud! I really love my LK150 too!!


Thank you. I almost felt silly posting pictures of such a simple project, but the fact that it did not roll was what made it so nice. I am trying out another one using a three prong transfer tool on the outside stitches. I have not gotten the right tension/weight combination yet.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

HI - Thanks for the site!! I need something for quick gifts and this should work out swell. I hope to get to my machine today to give it a try. Thanks for sharing - you make the world a better place for MK's!!


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

The scarf is beautiful, much to be proud of. 

You're definitely on the right track to control the roll.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

You should be very proud of yourself!!! Even if this is a simple project, there is much to be proud of. Congratulations for mastering the KM!!! You are well on your way now!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

Ellie in Houston said:


> HI - Thanks for the site!! I need something for quick gifts and this should work out swell. I hope to get to my machine today to give it a try. Thanks for sharing - you make the world a better place for MK's!!


Your are very welcome. I am so glad to have found Knitting Paradise, it makes us all better machine knitters.


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

helenr1 said:


> The scarf is beautiful, much to be proud of.
> 
> You're definitely on the right track to control the roll.


Thank you, I sure am enjoying myself.


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

Auntiesue said:


> You should be very proud of yourself!!! Even if this is a simple project, there is much to be proud of. Congratulations for mastering the KM!!! You are well on your way now!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, I think these would make good Christmas gifts.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

Lovely and probably fun to make.


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

etrnlife said:


> Lovely and probably fun to make.


Thank you, it was fun and easy.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great project! Congrats on conquering the roll!


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

Reba1 said:


> Great project! Congrats on conquering the roll!


Thank you😀


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I really really like the scarf! I will have to give that one a try especially since it is not rolling!! LOve that!!


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> I really really like the scarf! I will have to give that one a try especially since it is not rolling!! LOve that!!


Thanks😀


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Really love that scarf, so much so, I made one. Thank you, thank you, thank you. I had just completed a two tone grey loom knit flap over hat, and wanted to make a grey scarf to go with it. Your project was right on time. Just completed mine and loving it with my hat.


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

HKelley350 said:


> Really love that scarf, so much so, I made one. Thank you, thank you, thank you. I had just completed a two tone grey loom knit flap over hat, and wanted to make a grey scarf to go with it. Your project was right on time. Just completed mine and loving it with my hat.


You are very welcome. Wow, what a great looking hat!


----------

